
PayPal will charge up to 4% for currency conversion - dgudkov
https://www.paypal.com/ca/webapps/mpp/ua/upcoming-policies-full?locale.x=en_US
======
peshooo
I'm not sure what is new. They charged a lot for currency conversion for many
years.

